# Ideas for a canopy over picnic table



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone has built a canopy structure or some sort of shade structure over a picnic table. Any Ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks

CLiff


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How about an umbrella?


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

The umbrella idea also came to my mind. All you would need is a hole in the center of the table, and an inexpensive patio umbrella from the big box stores. For something more permanent, I guess I'd be looking at a free-standing pergola.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

What about a shade sail? http://www.shadesails.com/


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd vote for a pergola with perennial flowering vines planted by each post.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

You probably don't see this done that often because there is very little shade on the table from an umbrella centred over it due to the angle of the sun. Tilting the umbrella helps but then it is often in the way. We have our umbrellas in bases sitting beside the tables placed to give maximum shade over the table. 

We also have a pergola and found we were sitting beside it rather than under it in until the Wisteria on the side of it got established.


----------

